
Raspberry Pi Boots CP/M - xenophonf
http://hackaday.com/2016/10/12/raspberry-pi-boots-cpm/
======
krylon
This must be the Duff's device of operating systems - I admire it to pretty
much the same amount I am sickened by it. Nice work! ;-)

